# Reset Villager's Clothing?



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Is there any way to get rid of the clothing villagers have been gifted? I have villagers that came from other towns and they keep wearing things previous owners have given them. I get picky about what my villagers are wearing, and don't want them wearing random, silly clothes,,,
I tried complaining to Isabelle, but that doesn't seem to affect gifted clothing? ):

Is there another way to get rid of the clothes someone gave them?
Seems kinda silly that you wouldn't be able to remove them tbh,,, lmao


----------



## Hoosker

Good luck! I also want to know this, and posted a thread about it earlier but no one replied haha rip.

Hopefully you get more responses!


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Hoosker said:


> Good luck! I also want to know this, and posted a thread about it earlier but no one replied haha rip.
> 
> Hopefully you get more responses!


Oh, whoops! Didn't even see yours my b,,,

I really hope there's a way to reset their clothes or cycle them out, though. ):


----------



## Hoosker

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Oh, whoops! Didn't even see yours my b,,,
> 
> I really hope there's a way to reset their clothes or cycle them out, though. ):



No you're totally good!
Mine has fallen a couple of pages deep by now haha. I just hope someone can help out and give some tips! Surely there has to be a way to cycle them out of ugly clothes.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Hoosker said:


> No you're totally good!
> Mine has fallen a couple of pages deep by now haha. I just hope someone can help out and give some tips! Surely there has to be a way to cycle them out of ugly clothes.


Here's hoping! 
As cute as it was to see Stitches wearing an eye mask at first, he literally never takes it off and I just want to see his little face,,,


----------



## DiamondAbsoul

Really really want to know the answer to this as all. You’d think reporting them to Isabelle would fix it but it doesn’t


----------



## AppleCat

My friend has a custom pattern in his town and my villagers keep wearing it and it's really bothering me and even tho I keep reporting they won't stop wearing it and change back to it after a while


----------



## Altarium

Yeah I'm having problems with this too. Complaining to Isabelle gets them back to their default clothes for a while but it doesn't restart their wardrobes so they wear it again eventually.

I have observed several glitches (I assume they're glitches) regarding villager clothes though:
- Complaining to Isabelle doesn't seem to work properly
- Sometimes a villager changes clothes in quick succession (doing the flashy spin animation over and over, I've seen several videos on Twitter)
- You might find a piece of clothing you gave to a villager in a totally different villager's wardrobe


----------



## spaceapple

One of my villagers was stuck changing clothes in quick succession for hours the other day. I couldn’t talk to her, and she didn’t stop until I closed the software.


----------



## AppleCat

All I can say is we should bring this up to Nintendo, bc what if it's something actually inappropriate and villagers don't stop wearing it


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

AppleCat said:


> My friend has a custom pattern in his town and my villagers keep wearing it and it's really bothering me and even tho I keep reporting they won't stop wearing it and change back to it after a while


I'm assuming that has to be a glitch, 'cause Isabelle should reset custom designs for cases like this. 
Especially when some people make,,, interesting designs lmao.



Altarium said:


> Yeah I'm having problems with this too. Complaining to Isabelle gets them back to their default clothes for a while but it doesn't restart their wardrobes so they wear it again eventually.
> 
> I have observed several glitches (I assume they're glitches) regarding villager clothes though:
> - Complaining to Isabelle doesn't seem to work properly
> - Sometimes a villager changes clothes in quick succession (doing the flashy spin animation over and over, I've seen several videos on Twitter)
> - You might find a piece of clothing you gave to a villager in a totally different villager's wardrobe


My villagers don't even return to their defaults after I complain to Isabelle. )':

But knowing that Isabelle doesn't even remove custom designs from a villager's wardrobe, I wonder if her not resetting gifted clothing items may also be a glitch??
Kind hope it is, at least, 'cause it's annoying lmao.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

AppleCat said:


> All I can say is we should bring this up to Nintendo, bc what if it's something actually inappropriate and villagers don't stop wearing it


Sadly, mine is something that is actually inappropriate and I can't get her to stop wearing it.  It says a swear word right across it, and I don't want my little baby Felicity wearing that. Not to mention I wouldn't want to get reported for something I didn't even give her to wear!


----------



## Altarium

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Sadly, mine is something that is actually inappropriate and I can't get her to stop wearing it.  It says a swear word right across it, and I don't want my little baby Felicity wearing that. Not to mention I wouldn't want to get reported for something I didn't even give her to wear!


Yeah this definitely sounds like a glitch. The feature is there precisely for instances like this and it doesn't seem to work. I agree we should bring this up to Nintendo somehow.


----------



## meggiewes

This doesn't sound right. You should definitely report it to Nintendo because it could be a bug. You could also just try flooding them with clothing gifts. I have noticed that my villagers have favorites that they like to wear and don't wear clothing that isn't their favorite after I give them enough clothes that they love.


----------



## Altarium

meggiewes said:


> This doesn't sound right. You should definitely report it to Nintendo because it could be a bug. You could also just try flooding them with clothing gifts. I have noticed that my villagers have favorites that they like to wear and don't wear clothing that isn't their favorite after I give them enough clothes that they love.


I want to try doing this but I'm scared they'll just flood their houses with clothing items lol


----------



## Hoosker

meggiewes said:


> This doesn't sound right. You should definitely report it to Nintendo because it could be a bug. You could also just try flooding them with clothing gifts. I have noticed that my villagers have favorites that they like to wear and don't wear clothing that isn't their favorite after I give them enough clothes that they love.



This is what I was wondering in my original thread...
Have you had any experience with "cycling" out a certain piece of clothing?


----------



## Sudsofsplash

I had gifted Marina to a few friends (as I've gotten her twice on islands) and she was wearing a design I had made from my island on my friends island and when complained to Isabelle, she had changed into the nook aloha shirt but later was wearing my design again? Even though my design is not in that islands ables store


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Altarium said:


> I want to try doing this but I'm scared they'll just flood their houses with clothing items lol


Same! Felicity already has one of the outfits I gave her in her house! lol


----------



## Hoosker

Oof this thread is bumming me out. Audie has a couple of horrid outfits from her original owner, and I hate that I can't reset her!


----------



## meggiewes

Altarium said:
			
		

> I want to try doing this but I'm scared they'll just flood their houses with clothing items lol



I have given tons of clothing to Hamlet and I have only ever seen him display one clothing item in his house. So, I don't think the villagers like flooding their houses with clothing anymore either. I've also given quite a few different pieces to Katt and I've only ever seen her hang up on the wall one piece of clothing at a time.




Hoosker said:


> This is what I was wondering in my original thread...
> Have you had any experience with "cycling" out a certain piece of clothing?



To be honest, I haven't paid that much attention or tried to cycle out clothing on purpose. My experience with it is that I gave Katt a sweater dress that I thought was super cute that wasn't her style. I didn't really like her in it (and neither did she). I've only seen her wear it once since I have given her at least three other shirts in her preferred style. 

I am trying to cycle Flora's polkadot dress out of her clothing rotation, but I haven't figured out what she likes to wear yet (read: haven't looked it up). I've only given her two items of clothing and I noticed that she wears the silver flapper dress a whole lot more than her regular clothing.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Sadly, mine is something that is actually inappropriate and I can't get her to stop wearing it.  It says a swear word right across it, and I don't want my little baby Felicity wearing that. Not to mention I wouldn't want to get reported for something I didn't even give her to wear!


Oof yeah, this is the whole reason that feature exists in the first place. For it to not work _has_ to be a glitch.
Maybe they'll fix it if we start reporting it...



meggiewes said:


> This doesn't sound right. You should definitely report it to Nintendo because it could be a bug. You could also just try flooding them with clothing gifts. I have noticed that my villagers have favorites that they like to wear and don't wear clothing that isn't their favorite after I give them enough clothes that they love.


Yeah, I may try reporting it, especially knowing now that Isabelle doesn't even get rid of custom designs.
I wasn't sure at first if it was just a Thing they did in this game or not.

Though, Stitches likes to wear an eye mask and a weird hat, and I don't want to give him new accessories to replace it with, so I was hoping I could just reset his wardrobe. )':
And I want Dom back in his default shirt because it's cute lmao.


----------



## AppleCat

I'm wondering if I remove my friend if they will stop wearing the shirt, I'm so sick of it.


----------



## X23cyndi

I complained to Nintendo about this. If anyone has time to sign up and vote for this issue, Nintendo might notice and address it.





__





						Nintendo Support
					

Find information, resources, troubleshooting guides and more for Nintendo Switch Family, Nintendo 3DS Family, and other systems, games, and accounts.




					en-americas-support.nintendo.com


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

X23cyndi said:


> I complained to Nintendo about this. If anyone has time to sign up and vote for this issue, Nintendo might notice and address it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo Support
> 
> 
> Find information, resources, troubleshooting guides and more for Nintendo Switch Family, Nintendo 3DS Family, and other systems, games, and accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en-americas-support.nintendo.com


I've also contacted Nintendo support about it! Hopefully more people report it because it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Tasuot

Omg, I got Beau from a trade and I guess the previous owner had given him a shirt that was not the vibe. I complained to Isabelle the first time I saw him in it, believing that I would only have to do this once. But then he just kept wearing the same darn shirt not even two seconds after me filing a complain with Isabelle. It was bothering me so much that I literally VOIDED Beau to trade for a NEW Beau hoping he wouldn't have any weird articles of clothing on him. Fortunately, this Beau is normal now, I can rest easy knowing I won't see him in that dreaded shirt


----------



## Natsumi99

Well eventually they will run up to you and gift you their old clothes that they got from their previous island haha. Same with furniture! It can take a few weeks tho


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

Tasuot said:


> Omg, I got Beau from a trade and I guess the previous owner had given him a shirt that was not the vibe. I complained to Isabelle the first time I saw him in it, believing that I would only have to do this once. But then he just kept wearing the same darn shirt not even two seconds after me filing a complain with Isabelle. It was bothering me so much that I literally VOIDED Beau to trade for a NEW Beau hoping he wouldn't have any weird articles of clothing on him. Fortunately, this Beau is normal now, I can rest easy knowing I won't see him in that dreaded shirt


LMAO honestly I was so tempted to let Stitches go because he never takes off the DAL eyemask my friend gave him and it bothers me,,,,   
But I know I'll never find him again so I can't go through with it.



Natsumi99 said:


> Well eventually they will run up to you and gift you their old clothes that they got from their previous island haha. Same with furniture! It can take a few weeks tho


This doesn't work with custom designs, though. ):
One of my other villagers exclusively wears designs someone put in my friend's Able Sister's shop before my friend gave him to me...
Thankfully they're nothing offensive--and one of them is cute on him, but not the other lmao.


----------



## X23cyndi

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> I've also contacted Nintendo support about it! Hopefully more people report it because it's driving me nuts.


Fingers crossed!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Tasuot said:


> Omg, I got Beau from a trade and I guess the previous owner had given him a shirt that was not the vibe. I complained to Isabelle the first time I saw him in it, believing that I would only have to do this once. But then he just kept wearing the same darn shirt not even two seconds after me filing a complain with Isabelle. It was bothering me so much that I literally VOIDED Beau to trade for a NEW Beau hoping he wouldn't have any weird articles of clothing on him. Fortunately, this Beau is normal now, I can rest easy knowing I won't see him in that dreaded shirt


I am so tempted to give away the Judy I adopted because of this but I went through way too much trying to trade for her and it would break my heart if I had to do that and find a “vanilla” (new) Judy!


----------



## Etown20

I just got Audie from someone last week and the past owner gave her all these strange fashion choices. Wish I had known beforehand, hope Nintendo fixes this!


----------



## GEEBRASS

I just never gift my villagers hats or glasses anymore. Most clothes I can tolerate on occasion, but ugly hats and/or glasses bum me out.


----------



## goldenapples

AppleCat said:


> My friend has a custom pattern in his town and my villagers keep wearing it and it's really bothering me and even tho I keep reporting they won't stop wearing it and change back to it after a while


How do your villagers wear custom pattern clothing from a different town? Genuinely curious and worried if this is true.


----------



## AppleCat

goldenapples said:


> How do your villagers wear custom pattern clothing from a different town? Genuinely curious and worried if this is true.


Found out he posted it in my Able Sister's without my permission.  Even though I got it taken down, new villagers are wearing it so I think they share clothes


----------



## goldenapples

AppleCat said:


> Found out he posted it in my Able Sister's without my permission.  Even though I got it taken down, new villagers are wearing it so I think they share clothes


Oh that's still alarming too. I'm gonna have to ban my friends from going into my Able Sister's store. I thought only you can put custom designs in the store.


----------



## Onederland

On that note, I wish there was a way to remove designs from the Able Sister's store. I even put some of my own designs up there, but I don't want my villagers wearing them anymore. It sucks cause it's like once you do it, its just there forever. and ever. and ever.

I'd also wish there was a way to reset interiors. I gave Judy a bug like the first week she was in my town cause I had just started the game and was like "let me give you whatever I have in my pockets to up our friendship level." not knowing she would keep it in her house and I just need it gone.


----------



## Xeleron

Not sure if someone already replied but it's my understanding that if you go talk to Isabelle and discuss a resident, you'll be able to pick who you want to "re-set" (you can choose either their dialogue or clothes). Although, I've never tried it myself.


Edit: NVM! I just read previous posts that said it's only temporary!


----------



## goldenapples

Can someone confirm that anyone can just walk into your Able Sister's and upload custom designs?


----------



## virtualpet

*Mimi: *Huh I never realized old designs carried over, I wonder if that's why Ribbot seems to have so much different clothing we didn't give him? At least in our case, most of them are kind of cute, but I can see how that would be a huge problem in some cases.


----------



## AppleCat

Onederland said:


> On that note, I wish there was a way to remove designs from the Able Sister's store. I even put some of my own designs up there, but I don't want my villagers wearing them anymore. It sucks cause it's like once you do it, its just there forever. and ever. and ever.
> 
> I'd also wish there was a way to reset interiors. I gave Judy a bug like the first week she was in my town cause I had just started the game and was like "let me give you whatever I have in my pockets to up our friendship level." not knowing she would keep it in her house and I just need it gone.


I had to report it, even tho it's not inappropriate and without review it got removed.  My villagers still wear it, though.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Custom designs are like fashion trends, once one starts wearing it, the other copy.

This happened to me:
Julian ask me to give flora a gift
It was a comedian outfit, she didn't like it, neither do I, so I told her to burn it. (Thought this would prevent her from wearing it)
Today she is wearing it, she looks ugly, so I complain to Isabelle and so far she hasn't use it again.


----------



## Jared:3

Yea this sucks I had a villager that I got rid of because the villager was wearing a hideous outfit and the villager kept on wearing it even when I reported the issue to Isabelle. Had to void the villager, pretty sad unfortunately


----------



## goldenapples

Teddy345 said:


> Custom designs are like fashion trends, once one starts wearing it, the other copy.
> 
> This happened to me:
> Julian ask me to give flora a gift
> It was a comedian outfit, she didn't like it, neither do I, so I told her to burn it. (Thought this would prevent her from wearing it)
> Today she is wearing it, she looks ugly, so I complain to Isabelle and so far she hasn't use it again.


Wait what if you traded for someone who is wearing a custom design that is only in their Able Sister's store. Will that custom item also carry over to everyone in my island?? Even though it has never been in my store?


----------



## Jared:3

Teddy345 said:


> Custom designs are like fashion trends, once one starts wearing it, the other copy.
> 
> This happened to me:
> Julian ask me to give flora a gift
> It was a comedian outfit, she didn't like it, neither do I, so I told her to burn it. (Thought this would prevent her from wearing it)
> Today she is wearing it, she looks ugly, so I complain to Isabelle and so far she hasn't use it again.


unfortunately this is only temporary she unfortunately likely will wear that shirt again this is why people are having issues with this


----------



## AppleCat

We have to keep reporting it to Nintendo and hope it's removed in a future update


----------



## Ace Marvel

Jared:3 said:


> unfortunately this is only temporary she unfortunately likely will wear that shirt again this is why people are having issues with this


My only hope is she said she didn't like it, I order something for her to wear, hopefully she will prefer that, or I'll kick her (I have her amiibo)


----------



## monsieurberry

So will villagers eventually gift back clothes or put them in the recycle bin?


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles

goldenapples said:


> Wait what if you traded for someone who is wearing a custom design that is only in their Able Sister's store. Will that custom item also carry over to everyone in my island?? Even though it has never been in my store?


Someone put a couple custom designs in my friends Able Sister's shop, and the villager I adopted from my friend still wears them, but so far that design hasn't been spread to other villagers. Don't know if it just hasn't been enough time, though.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



monsieurberry said:


> So will villagers eventually gift back clothes or put them in the recycle bin?


I have had one give me a hat someone had gifted him (thankfully), but he's kept everything else so far...


----------



## smudgedhorizon

I just posted about this myself! Today I randomly have FOUR villagers all wearing the same hoodie design and it is awful, it’s a custom design in the shop that has a stupid slang phrase written on it, I replaced it from the wall with a plain colour design of my own, and reported all four to Isabelle. They reverted back to their default clothes but not 10 minutes later that were all wearing it again  So now I have four villagers all dressed the same and it looks terrible, I’m really upset.


----------



## John Wick

I made the mistake of delivering a gift to Shep. It was the hideous suit of lights that I had spent weeks seeing on Olaf, one of my forced villagers that I amiibo'd out.

Shep asked how it looked and I selected 'not so good'.
He said he wouldn't wear it, and the next day he had it on and won't take it off.

Last favor I ever do for any villager.
I'm sick of nintendo doing this type of thing.

It's a form of sabotage..

I now have to kick Shep out. even though he's one of my favorites.

They're ruined the smug villagers in NH anyway.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Villagers actually "shop" at your Ables so some of those clothes they "bought" for themselves.  Not much you can do,  from my understanding.


----------



## X23cyndi

John Wick said:


> I made the mistake of delivering a gift to Shep. It was the hideous suit of lights that I had spent weeks seeing on Olaf, one of my forced villagers that I amiibo'd out.
> 
> Shep asked how it looked and I selected 'not so good'.
> He said he wouldn't wear it, and the next day he had it on and won't take it off.
> 
> Last favor I ever do for any villager.
> I'm sick of nintendo doing this type of thing.
> 
> It's a form of sabotage..
> 
> I now have to kick Shep out. even though he's one of my favorites.
> 
> They're ruined the smug villagers in NH anyway.



This happened to me with Kiki! She's now wears a raincoat even when it doesn't rain.


----------



## DAISY3

I've had this problem too! My mom plays the game as well, (I'm the owner of the town) and after leaving without a word in New Leaf, I FINALLY got Carmen back, Albeit with a illegal amiibo card. (My Mom got it for me, so i just went along with it) and all was good, I even gave her a winter solstice sweater because i thought it would look cute on her, (it did!) HOWEVER My mom gave her a Rugby Shirt and i absolutely DESPISE how it looks on her and ofc it ended up being her favorite, I reported her to Isabelle TWICE and both times she kept wearing it! I wouldn't have minded her keeping the default clothes on instead of the sweater, but now i've had to consider moving her out and rescanning her for a fresh start! I told her to stop giving her clothes and she agreed, HOWEVER she wouldnt stop giving clothes to my SECOND bestie Bea, I loved her with her default clothing but my mom gave her stuff and now i hate her even more than Carmen! (Again, at least i have her amiibo card, legal this time) NOT TO MENTION that my mom gave the entire town (excluding carmen cuz this is AFTER the rugby shirt situation) different uniforms with numbers ranking the villagers on how she likes them, and a ton of them became the villager's favorite! Which definetely ruined everyone i still mostly liked! I reported every single one of them and things continued like nothing ever happened! I completely burned out because of this! And reading some of the other stories, It makes slight sense that the villagers dont stop wearing clothes that were already in the game, but DON'T stop wearing shirts with ACTUAL inappropriate designs! Oh, but only YOUR designs because it just makes sense that only YOU would've done it, right...? AGH! I swear, if this isnt fixed, I might just quit for good


----------



## Boccages

So I got Yuka to move into my town from someone else’s, but she wears horrible clothing given to her by the previous player. Not custom clothing, but a buffoon hat and a hero outfit for example. What should I do? Gift her new clothes ?


----------

